# Life of a cat



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

This video cracks me up

Henri 2, Paw de Deux - YouTube!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, that's cute. Poor kitten! I think I have the 'white idiot' living here with me!


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

he looks like my ziggy  I miss that furball... he acted just like that kitty lol, very regal...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

This....is.....awesome. LOL


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It's an AWESOME and well done video. I watched it four times. LOL


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i just love the end LOL too funny


----------

